# waiting for 2am to start downloading??? sleep cool!



## mario_pant (Aug 27, 2005)

FOR DATAONE USERS
hey i recently figured out a method to start my bittorrent downloads automatically at 2am and end at 8am.......i'll tell u how to schedule the dial up and schedule a shutdown.....
i know many of u wake up at night destroy ur sleep just to be happy in the happy hours of BSNL Dataone........ ok now u can sleep cool.... here is how to schedule it......

STEP 1: fire up notepad, paste  "rasdial <connection name> <Username> <password>"
eg. rasdial dataone_broadband mario_pant mario
this is the format... i mean without "" and <>
connection name is the name u see on the dialer...
now, save the file as "dialup.bat" in a new folder (eg. c:/dataone_sched)
just to make sure u dont overwrite something

STEP 2: make another file named "disconnect.bat" and type in it "rasdial /disconnect" (there is a space between rasdial and /disconnet and no "") and save it in that directory as the first file....

STEP 3:Goto Start>All Programs>Accesories>System Tool>Scheduled Tasks
when opened click on "Add scheduled task" click next (it will hang for a moment or two) then a list of progs will be displayed.. don't panic that ur files arn't listed.... click on browse and point to the dialup.bat file..... then set the schedule by following the instructions.... do the same for disconnect... give the time values correctly (ie. in my case 2:10AM to 7:50AM....the BSNL clock is 2 mins behind)......

STEP 4:"add scheduled task"> then chose the prog u wish to run from the list and follow the instructions....

in my case i use azureus.... azureus just starts up and starts downloading..... make sure u leave ur computer on or otherwise select "wake up compy to comp. this task" in the bottom of advanced settings....

if u use azureus the n make sure u check for updates before sleeping other wise if u make azureus start later it make ask for an intruction on updating if it fonds an update... another alternative is that u leave azureus on and just schedule the dialup and disconnect.......
actually this method is a bit insecure as ur username and password is displayed clearly in the .bat file..... but anyways this does the trick.....
make sure htat the torrent u want to download is on the red smiley when u are disconnected and eave the computer...... this method will definitely work on winXP...... can't say anything about the other OS......
Happy Downloading and a Sound Sleep

PSO TEST THE DIALUP AND DICONNECT SCHEDULING FIRST WITH AN INTERVAL OF ONE MINUTE OR SO JUST TO CHECK THAT THE DIALUP AND DISCONNECT ARE WOKING PROPERLY...... U CAN THEN RESCHEDULE THEM LATER!!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 28, 2005)

but wont the dial up bill go to 20000 ?


----------



## expertno.1 (Aug 28, 2005)

good post 
i will try my gprs with it


----------



## whim_gen (Aug 28, 2005)

Isnt the good old scheduler from Windows good enough?


----------



## mario_pant (Aug 29, 2005)

mann..... dialip bill?? dont u know that dataone is free in the happy hours ie. 2am to 8am??...... they do not charge that data transfer!


----------



## shwetanshu (Aug 29, 2005)

may be in disconnect u have to use "rasdial <connection name> /disconnect".  The one suggested by mario didnt work for me, so i searched the net in college and found the above mentioned method, though not sure about this. will try wen i reach home.


----------



## mario_pant (Aug 29, 2005)

ok ok..... please tell which windows are u using??

cause the command i specified will terminate ALL active connections and works pretty well for me.... but please gemme the specifications of ur box....


----------



## jimit_jan (Sep 13, 2005)

*thanks* for imforming us for night downloading.


----------



## thunderbird.117 (Sep 13, 2005)

are u sure bsnl dataone  dont charge 2am to 8am.i got a bill of rs.15000.can u believe it


----------



## anubhav_har (Sep 14, 2005)

i dont think so they charge so the free downloads since i receieved my august 2005 bill and their was nothing absurd in it...


----------



## godsownman (Sep 16, 2005)

Can anybody please tell me what is Rasdial  . Please I have not heard of it .


----------



## mario_pant (Sep 20, 2005)

it is a DOS network command....


----------



## goobimama (Nov 9, 2005)

> The scheduled task did not run because no user account password was entered.



What do I do? I don't have a windows username password..


----------



## rachitar (Nov 9, 2005)

goobimama said:
			
		

> > The scheduled task did not run because no user account password was entered.
> 
> 
> 
> What do I do? I don't have a windows username password..



then create one and do it
thats how i run the scheduler


----------



## goobimama (Nov 9, 2005)

As in, I have a username "Alvareses" but I don't have a password for it. Do I have to create a password too?


----------



## shwetanshu (Nov 9, 2005)

i dont thin so goobi


----------



## goobimama (Nov 12, 2005)

Okay,  here's the problem. In the task properties, one must select "Run only if logged on" otherwise it doesn't work..


----------



## mario_pant (Nov 13, 2005)

u have to keep ur comp logged on... for that just make sure u uncheck take to logon screen after screensaver in disp properties.....


----------



## casanova (Nov 18, 2005)

@expert no1
which gprs u use and if it works for u let me know how u configured it


----------



## vijay_7287 (Dec 8, 2005)

ok understood this thing partially !!!


----------



## Sathyan A. S. (Dec 9, 2005)

Thank you mario_pant. I was looking for something like this and this one really works.
Thank  you very much.

Regarding security; if you do not want the username and password to be shown on the window just add '@ echo off' before the command given by mario.

So the code will be

@ echo off
rasdial <connection name> <Username> <password>


----------



## coolendra (Dec 17, 2005)

nice info dude ...........

a good help


----------



## mr_356 (Jan 7, 2006)

In my services record they list night unlimited download(is't it free?).
and total download reach at 700MB in one day.


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 8, 2006)

One thing i wanna ask:
Where is the dialer for bsnl broadband? I mean, i already had a connection named LAN that i had to config. 
Rasdial isn't working for that.


----------



## mario_pant (Jan 8, 2006)

ahemm...... it is when u use PPPoE...
what modem/router do u have?


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 8, 2006)

Its SmarAX MT882, provided by the bsnl guys


----------



## mr_356 (Jan 9, 2006)

yes, you can.
first of all you need to edit modem setting(MT882).
set the WAN setting of the modem to *FC2684Bridged*(not *ppp*).(*If you never edit the setting than no need to do this*)
than in XP follow,
*start*>*control penal*>*Network connection*>*create new connection.
*
than
*conncet to the internet*-next
*setup my conncetion manualy*-next
*connect using a broadband that requires a username and password*-next
*ISP name*-next
*username etc*.-next

to disable LAN go to the property of LAN(in network conncetion)
select *internet protocol(TCP/IP)* than select *properties*.
and select *obtain IP address automatically* and *obtain DNS server automatically*.

press OK Done.


----------



## mario_pant (Jan 10, 2006)

thats right... it shud work then...
thx to mr_356


----------



## yrana2002 (Jan 10, 2006)

Thanks for the reply, but when i try to connect with the dialer it says:
*Error:769 The destination could not be reached.
*
Do i have to plug in a phone cabel in my cpu? Or is there some config. to be done in the 192.168.1.1? Can you explain it step by step.


----------



## mario_pant (Feb 6, 2006)

is the ADSL link coming? and if yes please check your DNS servers...


----------



## go4saket (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks mario_plant...

This will really help...


----------



## Shock_the_Rock (Mar 2, 2006)

can u tell me with bitorrent i download full versiion. my bitorrent is not working i mean , it dowsn't download anything after allocating.


----------



## gycapri (Mar 9, 2006)

if 2am to 8am download is free on bsnl then y i got rs5000 bill . 

i had changed my plan on 13jan & in dec jan bill i got rs5000 bill for broadband !!! i'he downloded 1gb in free hour & only 300 mb crossed limit in both dec & jan each .

so my estimated bill wasnt greater than rs2000 .
now im calculating i can show that after adding free hour download my bill will go to rs5000 !!!! wat i do now the bsnl officer says everything is right with bill !!!


----------



## amrit1 (Mar 23, 2006)

can i use it with dap or flashget 
means they will not start downloading after starting them.
is there is any way to solve this problem


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 25, 2006)

gycapri said:
			
		

> if 2am to 8am download is free on bsnl then y i got rs5000 bill .
> 
> i had changed my plan on 13jan & in dec jan bill i got rs5000 bill for broadband !!! i'he downloded 1gb in free hour & only 300 mb crossed limit in both dec & jan each .
> 
> ...



Are u usin a 250 plan . This scheme is not available for this plan. U can dload/uload only 400 mb . 

IF u r usin dap, just use the rasdial command and then use the scheduler feature


----------



## gsmsikar (Mar 30, 2006)

i have a bsnl broadband connection and the modem came with the connection.. SmarAX MT882
there are two ways to connect the modem to the PC , 
1. USB 
2. Ethernet

which one is good in any way in between them?

and i am using it in USB now , can u tell me how to configure it to use in Ethernet ?

help me plz..

thanks


----------



## Vyasram (Mar 31, 2006)

both r same, usb needs drivers and lan doesn't need em.

why wud u ever exceed 10 Mbps with bsnl!!


----------



## mario_pant (May 3, 2006)

hahahah..... thats right! suck bsnl!

anyways, if u still are very desperate, just get a NORMAL (ie. NOT CROSSOVER) CAT-5 cable from the market.... put it in the RJ-45 jack on both sides ie. in the modem as well as in the ethernet card.... and i think it will be done...
only.. another LAN type connection based on the network card will now appear.....
in my opinion the network card option is MUCH MUCH better as it is supported by ALL OSes.... including macOS, all Linux!!


----------



## aryayush (May 5, 2006)

Everything is working fine except the MOST crucial part - the connection itself! The computer boots up fine and launches my browser (or download manager or whatever) too but it does not connect to the internet. When during testing, I manually connected to the internet, it disconnected it at the scheduled time alright. So what am I doing wrong here?
I entered the following in the 'dialup.bat' file:
rasdial BSNL_BB kool_n_casual <password>
(where '<password>' is my connection password).
Please reply ASAP! Thanks! 

Edit: It's workin' fine! THANKS A LOT, mario_pant! You are the re-incarnation of GOD!!!


----------



## Ishan (Jul 1, 2006)

Hey People....I am a broadband user since a year..and i can sure tell that BSNL is cheating us....
@gycapri
..Its obvious u'll get the bill so high..
See..

in the service records....they'll showa big "0" in the last column....pretending that they don't calculate the downloads b/w 2 am to 8 am...but try to calculate all those Kbs...and you'll find them much less than what they mention in the top...
Now calculate the "total Kb" column...and it will sum up to exactly what it shows above...SO man We are  cheated....I have 12 months experience


----------



## yash (Jul 1, 2006)

Thanks mario for the info on dialup.bat


----------



## vutonium (Jul 19, 2008)

hey same here man.. the disconnect  thing works but the connect doesnt.
I use vista ultimate and an administrator account.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jul 19, 2008)

Another Old thread Bumped 
Dont know whether its useful though
I guess newbies have to be guided here (regarding bumping old threads)


----------



## Ecko (Jul 19, 2008)

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=40431

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14599

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?p=185676#post185676

Yaar haad hai abhi bhi wahi purana tutorilal *files.myopera.com/Tamil/Smilies/Bang.gif


----------

